# british shorthair blood group help



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I cant find that thread with the blood grouping chart nor can I find it on google!

anyone have the chart?? thanks!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Hiya love.

I don't know if there's a 'chart' but here's the info:

*Group B males can be bred to Group A and B females, without exception.

*Group A males can only be mated to Group A females.

*Group B females can only be mated to Group B males.

*Group A females can be mated, without exception to Group A and B males.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Blood type A or AB (Carrier of b)

this is what my girl is, so she can go to a A or B boy...?


----------



## BSHlover (May 25, 2011)

an A queen and an A carrying B stud means all kittens will be a or a carrying b


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BSHlover said:


> an A queen and an A carrying B stud means all kittens will be a or a carrying b


This was talked a bit back and some people were saing tha Ab was classed as A so couldnt be put to a b and others were saying were saying there would NOT be a problem with this mating,however im only repeating what others said last time and im no expert and they also said that dr addie was wrong with some of the info on her page.Lots of people have told me they have bred Ab queen to b stud with no problems.I have just ordered a blood group testing kit just waiting for it to come from langfords does any1 know how long they take to arrive thats the swabs i mean?


----------



## BSHlover (May 25, 2011)

basically there are 3 blood groups in cats A, B and AB 

an A queen can be put to either A or B stud
a B queen can only be put to a B stud


if BOTH mum and dad are A carrying B then kittens can be A, B, or A carrying b ... either way so long as mum is blood group A its not a problem

HOWEVER

if mum is a B queen and is put to an A carrying B stud ... then the kittens can be either A or B 

if an A kitten suckles from her B mum then there can be serious issues including death


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> This was talked a bit back and some people were saing tha Ab was classed as A so couldnt be put to a b and others were saying were saying there would NOT be a problem with this mating,however im only repeating what others said last time and im no expert and they also said that dr addie was wrong with some of the info on her page.Lots of people have told me they have bred Ab queen to b stud with no problems.I have just ordered a blood group testing kit just waiting for it to come from langfords does any1 know how long they take to arrive thats the swabs i mean?


langfords are brill got mine in two days 

if my girl is a Blood type A or AB (Carrier of b)

can go to a A and B boy...?


----------



## BSHlover (May 25, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> langfords are brill got mine in two days
> 
> if my girl is a Blood type A or AB (Carrier of b)
> 
> can go to a A and B boy...?


yes she can regardless of wether or not she is A or A carrying B she can go to an A or b stud!

eg my queen who is currently pregnant is blood group A. and my stud is blood group B .... so all there kittens will be A carrying B

to cut a long story short.... so long as your queen is any form of A .. she can be put to A or B

if she was a B ... she must ONLY be put to a B stud


----------



## BSHlover (May 25, 2011)

theres a difference of opinion ..... there are no doccumented cases of a blood group A queens kittens having any issues if the stud was blood group B




Neonatal blood group incompatibility 

Blood group incompatibility at birth, also known as 'neonatal isoerythrolysis' or 'haemolysis of the newborn', can be a significant cause of death in young kittens of certain breeds. 

The problem arises if a queen with blood group B produces kittens that are blood group A or AB. The kittens are born healthy, but during their first day of life they absorb antibodies from the mother's colostrum (first milk) which destroy their red blood cells causing anaemia and jaundice.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

OH MY GOD!! really???????????? 

YIPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!  :w00t:

Well, thats good lol! thats next years litter sorted haha


----------



## BSHlover (May 25, 2011)

lol 


when i got my stud boy i specifically made sure i got a boy where both parents were blood group B (tested therefore garenteeing he would be blood group B. that way it didnt matter what blood group my queens are as he can mate with any 

btw all this info is ONLY about blood group A, A carrying B and B ......... the other blood group AB is a completly different blood group and is so very rare its insumountable and therefore most scientists dont bother to factor it into their studies


----------



## BSHlover (May 25, 2011)

my kittens are due this bank holiday weekend and im SOOOOO excited


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

BSHlover said:


> my kittens are due this bank holiday weekend and im SOOOOO excited


Oooooooooooooooooooo what you expecting???


----------



## BSHlover (May 25, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Oooooooooooooooooooo what you expecting???


my girl is a lilac colourpoint and my boy is blue carrying colourpoints!

so im expecting abit of both


----------

